# FTP Socket Error 11001



## jbutton7 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello all,
I am having an issue with FTP on one of my clients computers. We have 3rd party ordering software which has a built in FTP client. If I am on this client's computer, I can connect to our FTP server through Internet Explorer, but the ordering program fails to connect with FTP error 11001 (hostname not found). We are using this system with about 20 other clients which are having no issues. I just think it is strange that I can connect with IE, but not with the application. I have confirmed that the application does utilize the correct ftp hostname as well. Can anybody provide any insight as to why this might happen? I'm thinking it can't be firewall or ISP blocking it because I can connect with IE no problem. Is this safe to assume? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, -Josh


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Considering this application is a third party application, it might be a firewall that is blocking it, simply because it's not a "standard" Internet app that would be commonly known to require Internet access. Your ability to connect to the FTP site using IE confirms the DNS is setup right on the machine but something is preventing that particular app from making successful DNS queries. Either explicitly define that app to any firewall that might be running (recommended) or temporarily disable your firewall and see if you can get connected (not recommended).

Also, see if you can check the firewall logs to confirm whether or not it's blocking this particular app.

Peace...


----------

